# Finally got Business Visa



## linbin (Sep 4, 2009)

Finally we have recieved the go ahead for our Business visa so will be winging our way from France to Orewa in mid January with 3 teenage children. Got to go lists are calling me & I am sure I will asking lots more questions over the next few weeks thanks in advance for your help

Linbin:clap2:


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

linbin said:


> Finally we have recieved the go ahead for our Business visa so will be winging our way from France to Orewa in mid January with 3 teenage children. Got to go lists are calling me & I am sure I will asking lots more questions over the next few weeks thanks in advance for your help
> 
> Linbin:clap2:


Good news - congratulations. NZ looks forward to seeing you in January! lane:


----------



## temasek (May 29, 2011)

Congratulations!

Can you share how you manage to do this? Is it through an immigration agent or did you do up the business plan yourself?

My husband is also thinking of going through this route and we too have 2 teenagers.

If you have any tips, please share!

thanks
Sandra


----------



## Mirrors (Oct 16, 2011)

linbin said:


> Finally we have recieved the go ahead for our Business visa so will be winging our way from France to Orewa in mid January with 3 teenage children. Got to go lists are calling me & I am sure I will asking lots more questions over the next few weeks thanks in advance for your help
> 
> Linbin:clap2:



Congratulations Linbin, well done, bet that feels good out of the way and you can now concentrate on the physical move My husband is also looking at going this way (LTBV) and I will go with him, along with our 2 adult daughters who will apply in their own right. Did you use an agent? what line of business did you go in? I would also like any tips if you have any and will be looking at this thread regularly to watch your updates.

Thanks again!! and good luck with your move


----------

